# 22.75" lm bass!!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

got out to night after the rain rolled through and caught 4. the biggest was this 22.75" toad. hit one of my 3 inch balsa cranks in warmouth pattern. I love crankin in the fall. water is still warm. the best fishin is still to come. looking forward to start catching some big saugeyes!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Now that's a nice LM you caught there,made your day without a doubt. A crank in a Warmouth pattern? You make that one yourself because I don't know if I've ever seen one in that pattern before?


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

yes i make my fishing lures. this is my warmouth pattern. its a 3" balsa shallow runner.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish! I love chasing the hawgs this time of the year! Congrats!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll tell you I don't know which is more impressive your angling skills or lure producing skills. Nice job all the way around as usual man.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Sweet bass!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job foxbite 

From my Evo


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Fish!!!


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Really nice bass. You've been locked on pretty good lately. Good job man !


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

percidaeben said:


> I'll tell you I don't know which is more impressive your angling skills or lure producing skills. Nice job all the way around as usual man.


 

That lure is sweet! Its always awesome getting a lunker on a bait that you created. Nice job on them baits!


----------

